# Paddle Boards/SUPS



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I suppose it goes here. A good fitness exercise. Anyway, I'm thinking that paddle boarding could be a good fit for the motor home. Are any of you into it? They would lay flat on the roof not creating much wind resistance and there are also blow up types. They can be used on lakes rivers and at the beach. I don't have one as yet. So, just looking for feed back.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems no one is into paddle boarding?


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

never heard of it, i shall google it


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now if you had asked about "Water boarding" you might have been inundated. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes saw a few people doing "Paddle Boarding" (type of surf board with an extra long paddle, as you stand up) down in Christchurch last week, I would love to have a go, but Ellie would start to complain again, as I have far too much boating equipment as it is.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

You Tube instructions:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm glad you explained  I wondered whether it was something to do with the book that everyones talking about (well Viv told me about it  ) - 50 shades of grey.....


I've seen them around, cool if you can balance, and then cruise past the ladies on the beach 8) . Not much good if you keep falling off :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I am getting interested ...lake Tahoe looks a good spot for it :lol: :


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

While in France earlier in the year there were quite a few people with the inflatable ones and worked really well and surprisingly stable.
I am more into windsurfing and do carry my boards on the roof.
Bear in mind that thay are much larger than the average windsurf board and putting them on the roof may cover up your roof lights and also the problem of climbing up to get them off.
I would go to somewhere that does hourly rentals first to see if you like it rather than spend a load of money only to put it on Fleabay later.


----------

